# Any ever have an Ooops with Plan B?



## SomedayMaybe3 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi,

I haven't posted in a long time. We are tta. Last Friday we had the condom break and some sperm definitely came in contact. The next morning we talked about it and decided to get Plan B. Well that same morning my temp spiked and I had ovulation cramping. Now 4-5 dpo I'm having back cramps and my cervix is high soft and closed. I wondered how effective Plan B was when you are that close to ovulation. Anyone have any advice or guesses? Thank you.


----------



## rik8144 (Apr 3, 2007)

My cousin had the condom break on the day she ovulated. They went out that night and got Plan B. She is now 29 weeks pregnant. Probably not what you wanted to hear though. Sorry!


----------



## poiyt (Jul 6, 2008)

My dd#1 was concieved using a condom and then plan B the next day. I was young and didnt know better, and cant take estrogen based birth control so I was using plan B as my birth control....so much for that plan lol


----------



## SomedayMaybe3 (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks ladies. Yeah, not what I wanted to hear. At least I can start to mentally prepare while I wait a few more days until I can start to test. At first I thought maybe the cramping and bloating I'm feeling now are just side effects. I found somewhere online that the side effects should only last 1-2 days....I'm on day...4?


----------



## SomedayMaybe3 (Apr 30, 2010)

Anyone actually take Plan B during ovulation and have it work?


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

there are OTHER things that can be done with herbs and vit C prior to having to wait


----------



## SomedayMaybe3 (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm not sure what you mean...Can you be more specific?


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

you can google "plan b vitamin c" and for more specific information this is a good site - http://www.sisterzeus.com/blackcohosh.htm

many do high does vit C instead of plan b because of the estrogen and other side effects

many herbs will do exactly as plan b, half the cost and side effects


----------



## motherhendoula (Feb 13, 2009)

I have used Plan B twice with success now - but honestly - i dont keep track and have no idea when i ovulate - i just knew i was 'in range'

as for the Vitamin C - the amount you have take made me FAR sicker than Plan B did.


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

OP if you intend was to have plan B work I would look seriously into what you can find on not terminating and the risks of estrogen on the embryo at that stage- there is little long term research but there is some info out there

hope things work how you want


----------



## SomedayMaybe3 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hello,

Just an update. Today I'm 10DPO. My letueal phase is usually 11 days. BFN today with an internet cheapy ept. Temp. is still high and cervix is still high and soft. Will let you know if af or bfp comes.


----------

